# Lug nuts too long?????



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

so i ordered 10mm spacers and got some 42mm lug nuts with them for my mk3 jetta (4x100). I put everything on and when i started driving i kept hearing a loud clank:banghead:. I did some investigating and noticed that the lug nuts were too damn long and were scraping against something in my drum brakes. *I know this sounds kind of ghetto but can i just cut the lug nuts shorter so they work*?


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

up


----------



## Thyme (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't think of any as long as you don't cut off too much.
Seeing as they are useless to you long, what have you got to lose?
I'd buy a tap of your bolts' size so that you can repair the threads afterward.


----------



## pnyknights (Mar 19, 2010)

A friend advised me to thread two nuts onto the lug. It'll help to absorb some of the heat when grinding/cutting and will also act as a guide of where to stop. When you're down it'll also help to 're-thread' the bolt ever so slightly.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the help, i just grinned them down and they worked great:thumbup:


----------

